# XML gegen XSD validieren (XMLReader)



## MArCus88 (3. Jan 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab da mal eine Frage zum XMLReader. Mit dem lese ich eine XML ein und möchte sie gegen ein XML-Schema validieren. Meine Frage: wie stelle ich das an :shock:

Die Ergebnisse die ich durch die Suchfunktion gefunden habe, haben mich leider nicht weiter gebracht.

Danke euch im Vorraus!

MArCus88


----------



## Noctarius (3. Jan 2011)

java xmlreader schema validation - Google-Suche


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (3. Jan 2011)

Schau dir das mal an:

The Java XML Validation API


----------



## MArCus88 (3. Jan 2011)

Habt Dank!

@Noctarius:
So etwas Vergleichbares hatte ich auch schon gefunden, allerdings hatte er mir gesagt mein XML sei nicht valide im Bezug auf das Schema. Mein Fehler war nun schnell gefunden Dank dem was du gepostet hast. Der Pfad zum Schema in der XML war schlicht falsch


----------



## Noctarius (3. Jan 2011)

Hehe kenn ich, alles Fehler die Jeder mal macht


----------

